# WoW Visitenkarte Sonderzeichen im Namen



## CA-Farois (27. Januar 2009)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich habe bei der Visitenkarte das Problem, dass bei meinem Twink der Banner Charakter nicht gefunden erscheint. Bei meinem Mainchar habe ich keine Probleme.

Ich vermute es liegt an dem â im Namen des Chars.


```
[url=http://www.buffed.de/?c=2031729][img]http://www.buffed.de/cards/Blackrock/Ceniâ-1.jpg[/img][/url]
```

Das wäre der Link so wie ihn mir der Vistenkarten Generator erstellt, nur dieses funktioniert leider nicht.

wenn ich aber versuche dieses â mit dem HTML Code zu schreiben:


```
Ceni&acirc;
```

funktionierts auch net.

Schonmal vielen Dank!


----------



## Grey Wolf (28. Januar 2009)

Hab das Problem auch mit zwei meiner Chars.

Einmal mit einem î und einmal mit á.

Bei allen anderen Chars funktionierts problemlos, da keine Sonderzeichen vorhanden sind.


----------



## CA-Farois (29. Januar 2009)

die realität sieht so aus, nachdem ich andere threads auch noch gefunden habe, das buffed nur stolz darauf ist eine funktion zu haben, sich aber nicht um die probleme kümmern die ihre funktionen haben.

Eigentlich sollte man meinen dass man das Problem mit Std. HTML Code beheben kann, dies ist aber leider auch nicht der Fall.

Da nur zu Beginn der Visitenkarte den Communitymitgliedern geholfen wurde, nun aber nichtmehr.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Tja vll. sollte man sich eine andere Community suchen, deren Mods / Admins etc. noch begierig sind Usern zu helfen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cyrella (2. Februar 2009)

CA-Farois schrieb:


> die realität sieht so aus, nachdem ich andere threads auch noch gefunden habe, das buffed nur stolz darauf ist eine funktion zu haben, sich aber nicht um die probleme kümmern die ihre funktionen haben.
> 
> Eigentlich sollte man meinen dass man das Problem mit Std. HTML Code beheben kann, dies ist aber leider auch nicht der Fall.
> 
> ...



Hi,

ich hab schon mehrfach e-mails an alle @buffed.de konten geschickt, das sie sich endlich um das Problem kümmern. Ich hab bis jetz keine Antwort erhalten.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und heute hab ich die selbe mail nochmals verschickt (zwei wochen abstand) mal schauen ob ich da wieder keine reaktion bekomme.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich finde es schon traurig von Buffed.de das die das einfach nicht in den Griff bekommen, und sich zu fein sind sich dazu zu Äussern. Schwach, einfach nur schwach.

in diesen sinne,

Andy


----------



## Ocian (2. Februar 2009)

Cyrella schrieb:


> und sich zu fein sind sich dazu zu Äussern.




Es gibt bereits eine Äusserung dazu, wodurch dieser Fehler auftritt ist auch bekannt. Ich werde aber nochmal klären, ob es bereits eine Lösung gibt.

Ich bitte euch darum, um etwas Geduld.


----------



## Cyrella (3. Februar 2009)

Ocian schrieb:


> Es gibt bereits eine Äusserung dazu, wodurch dieser Fehler auftritt ist auch bekannt. Ich werde aber nochmal klären, ob es bereits eine Lösung gibt.
> 
> Ich bitte euch darum, um etwas Geduld.



hi,

ich habe meine Mails mit Empfangsbestätigung abgeschickt (und priorität auf "sehr hoch"), entweder im spam ordner gelandet bei euch oder die Meldung weggeklickt... sehr schön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Hab immernoch keine Antwort darauf.

naja, so langsam denk ich mir meinen Teil.

In diesen Sinne,
Andi


----------



## Ocian (4. Februar 2009)

Ich habe nachgefragt, wie oben beschrieben.

Es gibt zur Zeit andere Projekte, die sehr viel Aufmerksamkeit benötigen.
Das Thema rund um die Visitenkarten ist noch nicht vom Tischt, jedoch hat es eine geringere Priorität.

Es wird irgendwann die Überarbeitung kommen, wann kann ich jedoch nicht sagen, da es kein Datum gibt.


----------



## ZÆêûs (4. Februar 2009)

Ocian schrieb:


> Ich habe nachgefragt, wie oben beschrieben.
> 
> Es gibt zur Zeit andere Projekte, die sehr viel Aufmerksamkeit benötigen.
> Das Thema rund um die Visitenkarten ist noch nicht vom Tischt, jedoch hat es eine geringere Priorität.
> ...



Naja, das Problem besteht aber nun NICHT erst seit gestern oder heute, sondern seit vielen Monaten, ich habe das Problem auch 
und ärger mich immer wieder deswegen, ich denk da es schon sicher 3 oder 4 Monate besteht könnte da nun schon langsam mal was gemacht werden, es ist
zwar nicht lebensnotwendig, aber sehr ärgerlich.

m.f.g.


----------



## necroreaper (4. Februar 2009)

Hab bei einem Twink auch das Problem weiler ein é im Namen hat. Also der Html-Code "&eacute;" funzt net, weiss jmd wie der Code für é im BB-Code lautet ?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mellowd (19. Februar 2009)

sehr schwach für so eine Seite
jede andere Popelsseite kann dass schliesslich auch

jeden das seine ausser mir meins^^


----------

